# Minhas ferias no Brasil 2019 - Parte 4 , Sao Paulo



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

AQUI CONTINUANDO COM MINHA VIAGEM ... 


parte 4 ... seguindo com nossa megalopolis SAO PAULO CITY 



















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































FIM DA PARTE 4 ... SAO PAULO FOI MARAVILHOSO .... CIDADE INCRIVEL ...


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

Thread para quem tem bala na agulha, não é mesmo senhor Raul?


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

QUE BOM QUE GOSTOU QUERIDO ... 


hahahah vamos dizer assim ... gastei bastante dinheiro $$$... kkkkk mas valeu a pena ..


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

show...

lindas fotos..

e São Paulo, é uma capital Global..

com o seu charme...

valeu amigos.!!!

obrigado pelas fotos...

.


----------



## Caaastelli (Nov 15, 2007)

Como nos últimos anos Sampa se tornou uma cidade interessantíssima e com algumas regiões bonitas. A São Paulo de hoje é infinitamente melhor que a dos anos 90. Imaginem daqui uns anos com o tanto de projetos incríveis em construção. Parabéns pelas fotos!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Parabéns pela qualidade das fotos !


----------



## joaoh (Apr 30, 2017)

Raul como sempre com fotos belissimas de todo o brasil... parabens


----------



## Fabio Soares (Aug 5, 2013)

regiões tops, parabéns pelas fotos!


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Caaastelli said:


> Como nos últimos anos Sampa se tornou uma cidade interessantíssima e com algumas regiões bonitas. A São Paulo de hoje é infinitamente melhor que a dos anos 90. Imaginem daqui uns anos com o tanto de projetos incríveis em construção. Parabéns pelas fotos!



tbm acho sao paulo esta ficando uma cidade linda ... 

mudando rapidamente ... 

nao tem nem comparaçao a sao paulo de hoje com a dos anos 90 ... outra cidade .. 


muita coisa boa sendo feita na cidade .. 4-5 anos sao paulo vai estar com outra cara ..


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

joaoh said:


> Raul como sempre com fotos belissimas de todo o brasil... parabens


OBRIGADO QUERIDO ... ;-)


----------



## O_Rapaz (Apr 8, 2011)

Os quatro threads estão belíssimos Raul, parabéns! :applause::applause::applause::applause:

Esse seu amigo é brasileiro?


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

O_Rapaz said:


> Os quatro threads estão belíssimos Raul, parabéns! :applause::applause::applause::applause:
> 
> Esse seu amigo é brasileiro?



obrigado querido ... 


meu amigo é metade turco e suiço ..


----------



## GilsonBarros (Feb 19, 2008)

SP é demais !


----------



## fernandocarvalho (Aug 2, 2018)

Pq esta festa Week só tem homens????


----------



## Robervalda Souza (Jun 9, 2006)

fernandocarvalho said:


> Pq esta festa Week só tem homens????


Por que será, né??? Mistério!! :nuts:


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

the week é uma boate gay ... famosissima... até aqui na europa todo mundo conheçe... 

apesar de nao curtir muito esse tipo de musica .. muito pesada.. la tem uns shows fantasticos tbm e o local é bonito .. vale a pena conhecer ... 

mas o publico é misturado ... depende do dia ... mas claro 80% sao gays ... kkkk pense num publico que gosta de balada ...


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

Nunca tinha visto um McDonald’s com nome Méqui.


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

del Marques said:


> Thread para quem tem bala na agulha, não é mesmo senhor Raul?



Thread para quem ganha salário em francos suíços! :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

Raul foi apenas nos lugares mais "poderosos" de SP: Shopping Cidade Jardim, Palácio Tangará, etc, etc.


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

e olha que faltou mostrar muita coisa .. regiao dos jardins .. oscar freire e fasano tbm ...


mas ja sei ... proxima vez vou comprar uma camera digital ... assim a qualidade das fotos serao espetaculares... 



sao paulo é demais ... 



agora trabalhar muito aqui e juntar dinheiro pra fazer ferias babadéééérrimas ai no brasil ...


----------



## Alecm (Jan 21, 2011)

Aproveitou o melhor de São Paulo, sem dúvidas


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

com certeza ... e faltou coisa pra se fazer .. sao paulo é gigante em todos sentidos ... 


amoo demais essa cidade ...


----------

